# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  trasvase Siurana-Riudecanyes

## perdiguera

Días atrás llegó a mi poder un documento en el que se explica entre otras cosas la existencia de un trasvase entre el embalse del Siurana y el de Riudecanyes, con una dotación de 4 m3/seg para riego.
De hecho, indica el citado documento que el embalse de Siurana se construyó a petición de los regantes de Riudecanyes dada la imposibilidad, por falta de aportaciones de la cuenca de éste último, de asegurar el riego.
El documento es antiguo, me parece que de 2.004, realizado por el profesor Josep A. Plana Castellví de la Universidad de Barcelona que fué una conferencia que hizo en el IV seminario internacional de la red medamérica.
No se puede subir al foro, o al menos yo no sé, pero es interesante. Lo tengo en archivo pdf, por si alguien lo quiere.
Saludos

----------


## ben-amar

¿has probado copiarlo?
Tambien se podria poner la ruta del enlace, parece interesante.
Un saludo

----------


## sergi1907

Así es Perdiguera.

El embalse de Siurana se construyó entre otras cosas para ampliar la zona de riego y cubrir el abastecimiento de algunas poblaciones, ya que Riudecanyes está construído en un lugar como bien dices sin apenas aportaciones. Ese trasvase es el principal culpable de que casi nunca veamos abrir las compuertas.

----------


## sergi1907

Aquí os pongo el enlace.

Es un documento bastante interesante, en la página 265 se hace referencia a este trasvase.


http://213.0.4.19/portal/IIGG/ph10.pdf

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Aquí os pongo el enlace.
> 
> Es un documento bastante interesante, en la página 265 se hace referencia a este trasvase.
> 
> 
> http://213.0.4.19/portal/IIGG/ph10.pdf


Buen documento  :Smile: ... Estaría bien que también estuviera en el foro de C.I. Cataluña, pues habla de todo con respecto a esta... :Wink: 

Gracias perdiguera por el pdf y a Sergi por poner el enlace  :Wink:

----------


## sergi1907

Aquí os dejo unas imágenes lejanas del azud desde donde se trasvasa el agua de Siurana a Riudecanyes.
No he podido acercarme más ya que las entradas que he visto pasaban por propiedades privadas.










Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## suer

Hace un tiempo que me preguntaba dónde estaba este punto. Gracias Sergi por enseñárnoslo.

Que muy lejos de la presa esta punto?

Saludos

----------


## sergi1907

> Hace un tiempo que me preguntaba dónde estaba este punto. Gracias Sergi por enseñárnoslo.
> 
> Que muy lejos de la presa esta punto?
> 
> Saludos




Gracias suer :Smile: 

Está situado a unos cuatro kilómetros de la presa, al otro lado del puente que cruza el río en la C-242.

Las fotos las tomé unas desde la carretera de Porrera y otras desde la de Poboleda. 

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Hola Sergi  :Smile: 

Muchas gracias por las imágenes  :Wink: . Madre mía, esas mismas imágenes pero en la plena ebullición de la primavera,tiene que ser un festival de colores  :Smile: 

Eso sí, me da la impresión de que hace falta un ligero trabajito de desbroce en ese sitio no?  :Embarrassment: 

Un abrazo.

----------


## REEGE

Y como dice F. Lázaro... parece una selva y seria conveniente unos trabajitos extras de desbroce y poda!! Un saludo y precioso lugar.

----------


## perdiguera

Yo estoy seguro que en este punto el dicho se convierte en realidad: los árboles no nos dejan ver el bosque. No hay tanto para podar.
Magnífico reportaje Sergi, yo tampoco conocía la derivación, ahora podré verla más veces.

----------


## Escornalbou

_Hola a tothom!
Fa poc que he descobert aquest fòrum i m'encanta.
Moltes gràcies a tots per les vostres aportacions.

M'estreno amb unes fotos que vaig fer aquest diumenge passat, 27-III-2011, en trobar la sortida lliure del canal de Siurana. 
Feia temps que indagava sobre el recorregut d'aquest, i finalment l'he pogut esbrinar més o menys entre l'ajuda de mon pare i la del mapa de l'Editorial Piolet de la Vall de Cortiella i el de la Vall d'Alforja on surt indicat.

Val a dir que segons m'ha explicat mon pare, i de fet es mostra tant al mapa com al google earth, es pot observar part del recorregut soterrat a la zona de la Vall de Cortiella, al GR que va de Porrera cap a Mas de Mestre. Hi he passat més d'un cop en bici, però per la desconeixença no hi vaig parar atenció. El pròxim cop hi paro.

Les fotos, com he dit, són de la sortida lliure del canal. Aquesta està situada prop del camí que va de Duesaigües a la Teixeta, més amunt de l'enllaç amb la pista del coll Negre. A partir d'aquí baixa per la llera de la vall fins al pantà, que cau relativament lluny.

El lloc és realment espectacular degut al gran soroll d'aigua pel salt que hi ha a la sortida i al fet de veure un túnel que s'endinsa terra endins, per on baixa l'aigua i on hi passa una persona dreta sobradament.

Espero que us agradi._

Hola a todos!
Hace poco que he descubierto este foro y me encanta.
Muchas gracias a todos por vuestras aportaciones.

Me estreno con unas fotos que hice este domingo pasado 27-III-2011, al encontrar la salida libre del canal de Siurana.
Hacía tiempo que indagaba sobre el recorrido de éste, y finalmente lo he podido adivinar más o menos entre la ayuda de mi padre y la del mapa de la editorial Piolet del valle de Cortiella y el del valle de Alforja donde sale indicado.

Tengo que decir que según me ha explicado mi padre, y de hecho se muestra tanto en el mapa como en el Google Earth, se puede observar parte del recorrido soterrado en la zona del valle de Cortiella, en el GR que va desde Porrera hacia Mas de Mestre. He pasado por ahí más de una vez en bici, pero por el desconocimiento no le he prestado atención. La próxima vez paro.
Las fotos, como he dicho, son de la salida libre del canal. Esta está situada cerca del camino que va de Duesaigües a la Teixeta, más arriba del enlace con la pista del Coll Negre. A partir de aquí baja por el lecho del valle hasta el pantano, que cae relativamente lejos.
El lugar es realmente espectacular debido al gran ruido de agua por el salto que hay a la salida y al hecho de ver un túnel que entra tierra adentro, por donde baja el agua y donde pasa una persona derecha sobradamente.
Espero que os agrade.

----------


## perdiguera

Hola Escornalbou:
Bienvenido al foro. Tu aportación seguro que será buena, por lo que nos pones en este primer mensaje.
Tengo que comunicarte que las normas indican que este es un foro que se escribe en castellano o español, como prefieras llamarlo.
Si me permitís unos minutos os haré la traducción del mensaje para que los miembros que no entienden el catalán puedan entenderlo.
Un saludo.

----------


## perdiguera

> Hola Escornalbou:
> Bienvenido al foro. Tu aportación seguro que será buena, por lo que nos pones en este primer mensaje.
> Tengo que comunicarte que las normas indican que este es un foro que se escribe en castellano o español, como prefieras llamarlo.
> Si me permitís unos minutos os haré la traducción del mensaje para que los miembros que no entienden el catalán puedan entenderlo.
> Un saludo.


Ya está traducido en su sitio.

----------


## Escornalbou

Ya lo hago yo mismo, gracias.

"Hola a todo el mundo!
Hace poco que he descubierto este foro y me encanta.
Muchas gracias a todos por vuestras aportaciones.

Me estreno con unas foto que hice domingo pasado, 27-III-2011, en encontrar la salida libre del canal de Siurana.
Hacia tiempo que buscaba el recorrido de éste, y finalmente lo he encontrado más o menos entre la ayuda de mi padre y la del mapa de la Editorial Piolet de la Vall de Cortiella y el de la Vall d'Alforja donde sale indicado.

Cabe mencionar que según me explicó mi padre, y de hecho se muestra tanto en el mapa como en el google earth, se puede observar parte del recorrido soterrado en la zona de la Vall de Cortiella, en el GR que va de Porrera hacia Mas de Mestre. He passado más de una vez en bici, pero por el desconocimiento no paré atención. El próximo dia paro.

Las fotos, como he dicho, son de la salida libre del canal. Ésta està situada cerca del camino que va de Duesaigües a la Teixeta, más arriba del enlace con la pista del coll Negre. A partir de ahí baja por el valle hacia el pantano, que cae relativamente lejos.

El lugar es realmente espectacular devido al gran sonido del agua por el salto que hay en la salida y al hecho de ver un túnel que va tierra adentro, por donde baja el agua y por donde passa una persona de pie de sobras.

Espero que os guste."

----------


## Escornalbou

Vaya, he llegado tarde! hahaha!

----------


## perdiguera

No te preocupes aquí somos más rápidos que la luz.
En otro orden de cosas: cuando te refieres al camino que va de Duesaigües a la Teixeta ¿te estás refiriendo a la carretera, T-313, de las mil y una curvas? y ¿cual es el cruce de la pista que va al coll Negre?
Yo he pasado hace poco por ahí, en coche, y no pude ver nada y sé que estaba en funcionamiento el canal.
Gracias.

----------


## FEDE

Muchas gracias por las fotos Escornalbou y bienvenido al foro  :Smile:  

Gracias también a los dos por la traducción  :Wink:  y tengo una pregunta, ¿se sigue travasando de Ciurana a Riudecanyes, estando Riudecanyes aliviando?  :Confused:  gracias de antemano  :Wink: 

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## Escornalbou

El camino es paralelo a la T-313. Des de la carretera no veràs nada. De hecho no se ve ni desde la pista. Tienes que desviarte expresamente por el camino que va allí, que es sin salida, y esta cerrado por una cadena.
Adjunto una foto del Google Earth indicando el sitio.
En azul es el canal y en rojo el acceso por la pista des del coll Negre.

Para llegar en coche hace falta ir por la N-420 desde Reus y una vez pasado Riudecols la carretera sube hacia el coll Negre, que es donde hay la cantera. Una vez pasada ésta, se debe tomar la salida a mano derecha. indica dirección a Les Irles, aunque ya las hemos pasado hace rato. Una vez atravesada la nacional por debajo, girar a la derecha y cuando se termina el asfalto, a la izquierda. A partir de ahí es camino sin asfaltar que desciende hasta encontrar la pista que sube de Duesaigües. Hace falta seguir unos 350m hasta el camino a la izquierda que lleva al canal.



_El camí és paral·lel a la T-313. Des de la carretera no veuràs res. De fet no es veu ni des de la pista. T'has de desviar expressament pel camí que hi porta, que és sense sortida, i on hi ha una cadena.
Adjunto una foto del Google Earth indicant el lloc. 
En blau és el canal i en vermell l'accés per la pista des del coll Negre. 

Per arribar-hi amb cotxe cal anar per la N-420 des de Reus i un cop passat Riudecols la carretera s'enfila cap al coll Negre, que és on hi ha la pedrera. Un cop passada aquesta, s'ha de prendre la sortida a mà dreta. Indica direcció Les Irles, tot i que ja les hem passat fa estona. Un cop atravessada la nacional per sota, girar a la dreta i quan s'acaba l'asfalt, a l'esquerra. A partir d'aquí és camí sense asfaltar que descendeix fins a trobar la pista que puja de Duesaigües. Cal seguir uns 350m fins al trencant a l'esquerra que porta al canal._

----------


## ben-amar

Gracias por estas fotos, Escornalbou, y bienvenido al foro.
Gracias a los dos por la traduccion.
Un saludo

----------


## sergi1907

Hola Escornalbou, bienvenido al foro :Smile: 

Personalmente te agradezco mucho la información, ya que es una zona que acostumbro a visitar bastante, espero poder ir a conocerlo ahora en primavera.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## Escornalbou

Os pongo también una foto del recorrido que he podido deducir entre los mapas y el Google Earth. 
La zona revirada es la que es posible observar en la Vall de Cortiella.
También se puede observar la disposición respecto a los dos pantanos.


_Us poso també una foto del recorregut que he pogut deduir entre els mapes i el Google Earth. 
La zona revirada és la que és possible observar a la Vall de Cortiella.
També es pot observar la disposició respecte als dos pantans._

----------


## suer

Bienvenido al foro Escornalbou,

Siempre me preguntaba por dónde debería pasar el canal de comunicación entre Siurana y Riudecanyes. Gracias por mostrarnos el recorrido.

Saludos

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias por la explicación a mi pregunta. Si una imagen vale por mil palabras, dos es un libro.
Un saludo.

----------


## Escornalbou

Gracias a vosotros por vuestro recibimiento.

Pues si Fede, a mi también me extrañó ver el agua cuando Riudecanyes rebosa. No lo sé. A lo mejor como lo que alivia es poco y desde Riudecanyes hay mucha demanda de agua por regadios y por la ciudad de Reus quieren mantener los niveles.
El rio Siurana tiene más afluyentes mas o menos estables, cosa que en Riudecanyes cuando ha pasado un par de setmanas de la últimas lluvias, no baja nada casi.

----------


## suer

En Reus, en la Boca de la Mina hay unas 4 balsas que recogen el agua de Riudecanyes y subiendo por el camino de la Pedrera del Coubi hay otra balsa que creo que se abastece también de agua de Riudecanyes con destino a Castellvell. 

Hace cosa de mes y medio, las de Reus, recuerdo que no presentaban su mejor aspecto.

----------


## sergi1907

En lo que llevamos de mes el trasvase está funcionando a pleno rendimiento.

2012/04/04	Embassament de Siurana (Cornudella de Montsant)	Percentatge volum embassat	%	96.377096
2012/04/05	Embassament de Riudecanyes	Percentatge volum embassat	%	31.062748
2012/04/05	Embassament de Siurana (Cornudella de Montsant)	Percentatge volum embassat	%	96.577673
2012/04/06	Embassament de Riudecanyes	Percentatge volum embassat	%	32.815371
2012/04/06	Embassament de Siurana (Cornudella de Montsant)	Percentatge volum embassat	%	96.941631
2012/04/07	Embassament de Riudecanyes	Percentatge volum embassat	%	36.253850
2012/04/07	Embassament de Siurana (Cornudella de Montsant)	Percentatge volum embassat	%	97.543985
2012/04/08	Embassament de Riudecanyes	Percentatge volum embassat	%	37.989309
2012/04/08	Embassament de Siurana (Cornudella de Montsant)	Percentatge volum embassat	%	97.935164
2012/04/09	Embassament de Riudecanyes	Percentatge volum embassat	%	38.948543
2012/04/09	Embassament de Siurana (Cornudella de Montsant)	Percentatge volum embassat	%	98.243828
2012/04/10	Embassament de Riudecanyes	Percentatge volum embassat	%	39.669159
2012/04/10	Embassament de Siurana (Cornudella de Montsant)	Percentatge volum embassat	%	98.524873
2012/04/11	Embassament de Riudecanyes	Percentatge volum embassat	%	40.640076
2012/04/11	Embassament de Siurana (Cornudella de Montsant)	Percentatge volum embassat	%	98.420423
2012/04/12	Embassament de Riudecanyes	Percentatge volum embassat	%	44.188204
2012/04/12	Embassament de Siurana (Cornudella de Montsant)	Percentatge volum embassat	%	97.211311
2012/04/13	Embassament de Riudecanyes	Percentatge volum embassat	%	48.205474
2012/04/13	Embassament de Siurana (Cornudella de Montsant)	Percentatge volum embassat	%	95.893372
2012/04/14	Embassament de Riudecanyes	Percentatge volum embassat	%	52.082550
2012/04/14	Embassament de Siurana (Cornudella de Montsant)	Percentatge volum embassat	%	94.552560
2012/04/15	Embassament de Riudecanyes	Percentatge volum embassat	%	55.852195
2012/04/15	Embassament de Siurana (Cornudella de Montsant)	Percentatge volum embassat	%	93.218227

En los datos de la Agencia Catalana del Agua se puede observar como asciende el nivel de Riudecanyes

----------

